# NASCAR considers banning 'the' flag



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2015)

final nail in the coffin?

http://news.yahoo.com/nascar-ban-confederate-flag-fans-board-200429031.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/27/nascar-chairman-confederate-flag_n_7679300.html


----------



## PaDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Hopefully the majority of fans will talk with their feet and money, making it the final nail.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 28, 2015)

when pigs fly and Jr. get married.  oh wait. pigs do fly


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2015)

Double down NASCAR.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 28, 2015)

NASCAR is a joke. You can't abandon your fan base and expect to survive.  Duh.".......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

And Dale Jr is out front leading this effort.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 28, 2015)

For the year since the early 80's, I have not watched or listened to one single NASCAR race.  Have not even kept track on ESPN after the races.  Couldn't tell you who has won a race this year or been leading the points.   I have been slowly heading this way for the past 10 years. 

I probably won't notice if the battle flag is banned.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2015)

Doesn't matter Nascar sucks anyway......


----------



## tcward (Jun 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And Dale Jr is out front leading this effort.



Yep.....senior would roll over in his grave.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Nascar keeps running off the fans they do have to make it more popular for the ones they don't have.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2015)

The flag is offensive to some. So in my opinion just make it go away. You don't see people flying the stars and bars at a football game. Geez it's just a flag with a history of hate and bitterness.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 28, 2015)

tcward said:


> Yep.....senior would roll over in his grave.



Oh really?

http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar/...-flag-south-carolina-nascar-dale-earnhardt-jr


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You don't see people flying the stars and bars at a football game. Geez it's just a flag with a history of hate and bitterness.



Bingo ^ and thats basically all Jr was saying


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And Dale Jr is out front leading this effort.



He gave HIS opinion on it of which he is entitled which he also did  15 years ago and he is suddenly "leading this effort?"

Jr has more fans from the south now than ever. Lol


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2015)

The next race at Talladega will be interesting...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't envy their position.  Don't ban it, and risk losing sponsorship and advertising dollars from corporations too spineless to stand up for themselves, or ban it and risk further alienating their already dwindling core group of fans.

These days everyone is offended by something.


----------



## tcward (Jun 28, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> The next race at Talladega will be interesting...



You got that right! I bet they set a record at that race with the most confederate flags at a sporting event!


----------



## tcward (Jun 28, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Oh really?
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar/...-flag-south-carolina-nascar-dale-earnhardt-jr



Ok I was wrong. Wished I would have known that. It would have given me another reason not to pull for him.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 28, 2015)

tcward said:


> Ok I was wrong. Wished I would have known that. It would have given me another reason not to pull for him.



I'm sure your boy Kyle is very much against it too. Nice double standard there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> He gave HIS opinion on it of which he is entitled which he also did  15 years ago and he is suddenly "leading this effort?"
> 
> Jr has more fans from the south now than ever. Lol



My point exactly, nobody else at this point in time could lead on this issue. Only reason on earth he is racing at the sports highest level is because of his name.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My point exactly, nobody else at this point in time could lead on this issue. Only reason on earth he is racing at the sports highest level is because of his name.



I will give you one thing sir. The name got him there for sure.   His own accomplishments have kept him there        There are far much worse drivers in the field that dont have a famous last name yet they still keep a job somehow.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Doesn't matter Nascar sucks anyway......



Now they really suck.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 29, 2015)

its just a flag. geesh. i would bet 90% of the flag bearers could even tell you anything about it or the war. they talk about there heritage and such but not a one of them can tell you anything about their ancestors who might or might not have been involved.

dont believe me - ask some of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

I wonder if they will stop airing episodes of the "Dukes of Hazzard"??.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Now they really suck.



Does that mean they suck out loud?


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> its just a flag. geesh. i would bet 90% of the flag bearers could even tell you anything about it or the war. they talk about there heritage and such but not a one of them can tell you anything about their ancestors who might or might not have been involved.
> 
> dont believe me - ask some of them.



Exactly.  But our gooberment got exactly what they wanted out of all this for a distraction while they are doing things to REALLY hurt this country and people cant see the forest because of the trees


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Does that mean they suck out loud?



Yep. You just can't hear it over the sound of all those engines at high rpm's.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if they will stop airing episodes of the "Dukes of Hazzard"??.....



it will be ok little fella. im sure you still get Gilligans Island in Utah, or Iowa .


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> its just a flag. geesh. i would bet 90% of the flag bearers could even tell you anything about it or the war. they talk about there heritage and such but not a one of them can tell you anything about their ancestors who might or might not have been involved.
> 
> dont believe me - ask some of them.



Yep the same flag that has been around for a long time, yet all of a sudden it's a flag of hate.  I bet you could also ask most of the liberals that want it gona and are offended to name one historical reason why it offends them and they couldn't.  

The flag then what?  NASCAR is a joke. And lost all my respect, the very little I had for him anyway.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 29, 2015)

my whole family is from west virginia. been there since the founding of the country. do you think a single one of them gives a crap about a dang flag?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> my whole family is from west virginia. been there since the founding of the country. do you think a single one of them gives a crap about a dang flag?



West Virginia??? Half the state was divided during the war and fought on both sides so no big surprise there..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 29, 2015)

I was loosing respect and Intrest for nascar. That done it for me ! I'm out I could careless who does what now. As far as it's just a flag there was a heap of men who died defended it. it's just a flag . Be careful with your comments about the flag your gonna make some people mad quickly


----------



## tcward (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I'm sure your boy Kyle is very much against it too. Nice double standard there.



If I find out he is against it, I am done with him...that simple. Some things are more important than a car race. Then again Earnhardt worshipers like you don't care what he does....you have sold your soul to a 3 or an 88.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Yep the same flag that has been around for a long time, yet all of a sudden it's a flag of hate.  I bet you could also ask most of the liberals that want it gona and are offended to name one historical reason why it offends them and they couldn't.



The Confederate Battle Flag didnt "suddenly" become a flag of hate, the KKK used it as a symbol of hate for 100 years yet nobody said a word about their proud ancestors that died for that flag and it was being disgraced by the way it has been used since the war.


----------



## tcward (Jun 29, 2015)

Bring back memories?


----------



## riprap (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I'm sure your boy Kyle is very much against it too. Nice double standard there.



 I think Kyle was too busy winning this weekend to care.  It's a double standard and you don't even know Kyle's stance on the issue? Nice.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 29, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> my whole family is from west virginia. been there since the founding of the country. do you think a single one of them gives a crap about a dang flag?



West Virginia was with the northern states during the civil war, succeeded from Virginia because they didnt want to join the Confederacy   .... not really sure what your point is...Why would they care one way or the other about the Confederate Battle Flag


----------



## tcward (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Exactly.  But our gooberment got exactly what they wanted out of all this for a distraction while they are doing things to REALLY hurt this country and people cant see the forest because of the trees



I do agree with this.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 29, 2015)

People need to focus on racism and not a symbol.. Look at how the last fight over the state flag went. There are more blacks killed by blacks... People find things to associate hate and race over symbol rather than focusing there efforts of where the issues are . The flag is not the problem !


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> If I find out he is against it, I am done with him...that simple. Some things are more important than a car race. Then again Earnhardt worshipers like you don't care what he does....you have sold your soul to a 3 or an 88.



No, i just don't get my panties in a wad over a inanimate object like you. I don't worship anybody but God, TYVM


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The Confederate Battle Flag didnt "suddenly" become a flag of hate, the KKK used it as a symbol of hate for 100 years yet nobody said a word about their proud ancestors that died for that flag and it was being disgraced by the way it has been used since the war.



I know that the Confederate battle flag ha s been misrepresented by a bunch of cowards hiding behind sheets.  But unlike a lot of folks, I know it didn't start out as a hate flag.  But the KKK also use the American and Christian flags as their symbols too.  Why no one fussing about removing them.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Bring back memories?



Thanks Tim.  That is awesome.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> I think Kyle was too busy winning this weekend to care.  It's a double standard and you don't even know Kyle's stance on the issue? Nice.



Did I say I knew? He's from Las Vegas. What do you think he feels about it? Lol.  They just haven't shoved a mic in his face and asked him yet.

When it comes to making a few fans mad or upsetting sponsors that could pull millions of dollars, the allegiance is gonna be with money.   Sorry, the south is no longer the core audience. Thought yall knew that by now. This won't hurt NASCAR near as bad as you think

All this "if so and so happens I'm done" drivel is nonsense. Who really cares?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I will give you one thing sir. The name got him there for sure.   His own accomplishments have kept him there        There are far much worse drivers in the field that dont have a famous last name yet they still keep a job somehow.



I will give you another thing sir, you are right Jr isn't the worst out there, but I hope even you could agree that the name and likeness has kept his job.  He sells more merchandise than any other driver, that is what keeps him his job.  You seriously think Hendricks has him on board thinking he will win a championship? Nope, he has Jr on board to draw the money in to field a real champ like Johnson.  

I know its gonna be hard for you to understand, but the only reason Jr has what he has is the name, that he got from his daddy.  when people think of the name Earnhardt they don't think of Jr.  Sorry to break that to you but it's true.  he has to win consistently and championships to get out from under the shadow of daddy.  Just saying.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> No, i just don't get my panties in a wad over a inanimate object like you. You really don't have a clue.   I don't worship anybody but God, TYVM



You don't?  really?  Want me to pull up some posts you made about the FSU team and your boy Jameis Winston?  You don't worship anyone but God huh?  You do know God's last name isn't Winston right?  Trust me, you do get your panties wadded up over inanimate things.  You can quote the Brahma Bull never more.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I will give you another thing sir, you are right Jr isn't the worst out there, but I hope even you could agree that the name and likeness has kept his job.  He sells more merchandise than any other driver, that is what keeps him his job.  You seriously think Hendricks has him on board thinking he will win a championship? Nope, he has Jr on board to draw the money in to field a real champ like Johnson.
> 
> I know its gonna be hard for you to understand, but the only reason Jr has what he has is the name, that he got from his daddy.  when people think of the name Earnhardt they don't think of Jr.  Sorry to break that to you but it's true.  he has to win consistently and championships to get out from under the shadow of daddy.  Just saying.



Jealousy wears mighty ugly on you.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Did I say I knew? He's from Las Vegas. What do you think he feels about it? Lol.  They just haven't shoved a mic in his face and asked him yet.
> 
> When it comes to making a few fans mad or upsetting sponsors that could pull millions of dollars, the allegiance is gonna be with money.   Sorry, the south is no longer the core audience. Thought yall knew that by now. This won't hurt NASCAR near as bad as you think
> 
> All this "if so and so happens I'm done" drivel is nonsense. Who really cares?




well some of us still have some Southern Pride left and are tired of seeing the Sports we love cave in to a bunch crybabies that don't care.  That's the problem today, no one cares til it's too late.  If that heritage and the removal of another freedom doesn't bother you, then fine. But I don't hear you whining when your right for free speech is taken.  removing the flag won't remove hatred or racism.  Duh,


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Jealousy wears mighty ugly on you.



UHHH jealous of what?   

ignorance wears mighty ugly on you.  You come on here and try to smack talk people and say" I don't get my panties in a wad over things but you cry and whine like a little girl when someone picks on you for being a bandwagon FSU fan.  Please dude just stop.  You make it waaayyyyy too easy.  and yes, I know you know I go by Brahma Bull on another forum, don't have to send a pm again saying so.  It's no secret.  really it's not.

BTW  when and why did you become a JR fan.  Tell the truth was it because he  is soooo awesome and his awesomeness made you ,ike him, or was it that you were already an Earnhardt Sr fan and figured it was the "right" thing to do?  Please do tell.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh yea, BTW, I'm a Harvick fan.  so NO jealousy doesn't bother me.  and another thing, he doesn't have a famous last name to help him keep his job.  He actually has a championship, and a Rookie of the Year.  2 things Jr don't have.  TYVM


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> my whole family is from west virginia. been there since the founding of the country. do you think a single one of them gives a crap about a dang flag?



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea, BTW, I'm a Harvick fan.  so NO jealousy doesn't bother me.  and another thing, he doesn't have a famous last name to help him keep his job.  He actually has a championship, and a Rookie of the Year.  2 things Jr don't have.  TYVM



A championship of which I was the ONLY one on this board to congratulate you on.  All you can do is talk your trash in return. You're welcome.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824429&highlight=


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

Well Chocolate dog, you seem sure sensitive about your boy Jr.

But since you won't answer me via pm, I'll ask this.  You bash and trash all folks that say anything negative about the confederate flag, even bashing out own governor on the other forum from which you know me as Brahma Bull, yet on here, you DEFEND Jr for saying the same thing.  please choco tell me why that is.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> A championship of which I was the ONLY one on this board to congratulate you on.  All you can do is talk your trash in return. You're welcome.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824429&highlight=



Lawd have mercy.  
didn't I read another post of yours saying you didn't get your panties all wadded up?  Uhhhh   Ok.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The flag is offensive to some. So in my opinion just make it go away. You don't see people flying the stars and bars at a football game. Geez it's just a flag with a history of hate and bitterness.



Obviously you've never been to a game at The Grove at Ole Miss. When USC played them a few years ago at their place I went to the game and Confederate flags were EVERYWHERE.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2015)

Robert28 said:


> Obviously you've never been to a game at The Grove at Ole Miss. When USC played them a few years ago at their place I went to the game and Confederate flags were EVERYWHERE.



I have not been to a game there. But that would make sense they are the rebels or used to be.....


----------



## huntersluck (Jun 30, 2015)

don't watch nascar anyway but nascar can ban whatever they want it is none of my business.


----------



## srb (Jun 30, 2015)

Play on ........


----------



## tcward (Jun 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Thanks Tim.  That is awesome.



You are welcome Emu! Oh, and by the way congrats on Harvicks' championship last year (even though I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...) lol!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 30, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The Confederate Battle Flag didnt "suddenly" become a flag of hate, the KKK used it as a symbol of hate for 100 years yet nobody said a word about their proud ancestors that died for that flag and it was being disgraced by the way it has been used since the war.




No body did what?  Just because you didn't hear them doesn't mean it ain't been said.

The KKK has used the US flag the whole time, do you recall hearing a bunch of screamin and yellin about that or does that mean the people don't care bout that flag being used as a symbol of hate? When ya gonna call for the banning of that flag sir?

I can't prevent the KKK from using whatever they wish to use, and neither can anyone else and to condemn whatever item they use is gonna work out very very badly for you who would do so.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2015)

Good news, Daytona Speedway will exchange your Rebel flag with an American flag.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if they will stop airing episodes of the "Dukes of Hazzard"??.....





Matthew6 said:


> it will be ok little fella. im sure you still get Gilligans Island in Utah, or Iowa .



And there it goes!!! 

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/tv-land-pulls-dukes-hazzard-reruns/story?id=32152437


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And there it goes!!!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/tv-land-pulls-dukes-hazzard-reruns/story?id=32152437



I bet CMT wont pull it    They play reruns of the Dukes all the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats to Richard Petty and Dale Sr on their 7 championships.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


>


While they quietly make legislation to do away with this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> While they quietly make legislation to do away with this.



And this!



> WASHINGTON - A new bill introduced in the United States House would prohibit anyone from purchasing a firearm if they are not covered by appropriate liability insurance.
> 
> According to the bill, gun owners who don't have coverage could then be fined no more than $10,000.
> Servicemen and law enforcement officers would be exempt from the requirement.
> ...


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2015)

These Nascar fans are not what Nascar wants. They want fans like the Hendricks type to fit that corporate image. They want the corporate elites to bring all their customers to sit in the comfy box seats and enjoy a day of fast cars and spend lots of money.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 1, 2015)

Nascar died today..................


----------



## ribber (Jul 1, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Did I say I knew? He's from Las Vegas. What do you think he feels about it? Lol.  They just haven't shoved a mic in his face and asked him yet.
> 
> When it comes to making a few fans mad or upsetting sponsors that could pull millions of dollars, the allegiance is gonna be with money.   Sorry, the south is no longer the core audience. Thought yall knew that by now. This won't hurt NASCAR near as bad as you think
> 
> All this "if so and so happens I'm done" drivel is nonsense. Who really cares?



If you think the south is not Nascar's core audience, you've been living under a rock, dude.
That's like saying NHLs core is not in Canada.
This will upset more than 'a few fans'.
I'd be willing to say that most Southerners follow Nascar because of its deep Southern roots, not in spite of it.
I know several guys that will spend tons of money on race tickets, events, camping, memorabilia, etc. and not pay the light bill because of it, but don't give 2 cents about any other professional sports.

I used to love it, but stuff like this turned me away long ago. This will definitely hurt Nascar 'as bad as I think'.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 2, 2015)

Sr. is rolling in his grave.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Sr. is rolling in his grave.



Uh no, he is not.  

http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar/story/2015-06-24/confederate-flag-south-carolina-nascar-dale-earnhardt-jr


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 2, 2015)

Does Starbucks or Kashi have a flag?  Maybe NASCAR should fly those  flags.....If they don't have one-NASCAR could seek permission to make one !


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 2, 2015)

ribber said:


> If you think the south is not Nascar's core audience, you've been living under a rock, dude.



Well "dude" if Nascar's core audience is still the south, why did they go and build cookie cutter tracks in places like California and Las Vegas and let places like North Wilkesboro go to waste?      Why do those western and northern tracks sell WAY more tickets than the tracks in the south do sans Talladega?    Why can you just walk up to the gate at the Bristol night race and buy a ticket when their use to be a several year waiting list?   Have you seen the stands at Atlanta or Charlotte lately?     About 75% empty.   Should I go on?   

Seems like you are the one thats living under a rock.  It really doesnt take much to see Nascar is doing their best to get away from the drunken redneck stigma that has been following them for years and that the southern tracks no longer draw near the crowds they did in the past.

Nascar will go on fine.  Without the Confederate flag.   Meanwhile, while yall are all caught up fussing over an inanimate object, just like the govt wants you to do, REAL issues that affect us all are being slipped right through the cracks.

Sorry but Im not falling for the distraction.    The flag is heritage and history but there are bigger fish to fry right now.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 2, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Nascar died today..................



Nascar's been dead.  They just decided to bury it.


----------



## specialk (Jul 2, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Nascar's been dead.  They just decided to bury it.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=845521

yep, they'll fold any day now....


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Well "dude" if Nascar's core audience is still the south, why did they go and build cookie cutter tracks in places like California and Las Vegas and let places like North Wilkesboro go to waste?      Why do those western and northern tracks sell WAY more tickets than the tracks in the south do sans Talladega?    Why can you just walk up to the gate at the Bristol night race and buy a ticket when their use to be a several year waiting list?   Have you seen the stands at Atlanta or Charlotte lately?     About 75% empty.   Should I go on?
> 
> Seems like you are the one thats living under a rock.  It really doesnt take much to see Nascar is doing their best to get away from the drunken redneck stigma that has been following them for years and that the southern tracks no longer draw near the crowds they did in the past.
> 
> ...



Hey, I went over the other site, the one which I go Brahma Bull on and read some of your posts about this.  you sure did have some strong words for the Gov and anyone else that said anything negative about the Confederate flag, yet you sure get all defensive when Jr says the same thing.  Whats the deal man.  I know you will probably send another PM but you talk smack on the other PLACE and degrade all flag opposers except over here.  Why?  Just asking for explanation Choco.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Hey, I went over the other site, the one which I go Brahma Bull on and read some of your posts about this.  you sure did have some strong words for the Gov and anyone else that said anything negative about the Confederate flag, yet you sure get all defensive when Jr says the same thing.  Whats the deal man.  I know you will probably send another PM but you talk smack on the other PLACE and degrade all flag opposers except over here.  Why?  Just asking for explanation Choco.



You must have failed Reading Comprehension 101 because you clearly missed where I said that my beef was NOT with those who oppose the flag but WITH those who knee jerk reacted to banning the flag over the last week.   WHAT PART OF THAT DID YOU MISS????????? Where did I "degrade" flag opposers at?   I degraded those who are banning the flag but I dont expect you to understand that since you clearly cannot comprehend what you read.

I have known Jrs opinion on the flag for 15 years now.   He said basically the same thing way back in 2000. SO WHAT!!!!!!!!    I could not care less what he thinks about it because he is entitled to HIS opinion.  I have friends that think the same way he does but they are STILL my friends 

Dont PM me anymore.  I wont be answering you.  I dont owe you anything.  Stop bothering me.  PLEASE


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You must have failed Reading Comprehension 101 because you clearly missed where I said that my beef was NOT with those who oppose the flag but WITH those who knee jerk reacted to banning the flag over the last week.   WHAT PART OF THAT DID YOU MISS????????? Where did I "degrade" flag opposers at?
> 
> I have known Jrs opinion on the flag for 15 years now.   I could not care less what he thinks about it because he is entitled to HIS opinion.  I have friends that think the same way he does but they are STILL my friends
> 
> Dont PM me anymore.  I wont be answering you.  I dont owe you anything.  Stop bothering me.



Dude you sent me 2 pms first.  I didn't fail reading comprehension. You pm'd me saying that if I had a problem with JR we should meet up and talk about it.  On that other forum, why didn't you say, well that's the Governor's opinion and nothing else.  NO you chose to act all bad cause all the other guys over there were bashing the GOV. You fit into their mold.   But here you get all mad at me and pm me cause I trashed your boy Jr.  Then you say you don't get your panties all wadded up.  whatever man, stop talkin out both sides of your mouth.

And you don't owe anything, but please stop PM ing me.  You sent me 2 pms cause your little feewings got hurt over my comment about wittle Jr.  BOO HOO.  Give him the same treatment that you gave Gov Deal.  I'll check in over there to see if you pprove me right or wrong.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Gentlemen, ya`ll either take it to a PM, or put each other on ignore. Thanks.


----------



## ribber (Jul 2, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Well "dude" if Nascar's core audience is still the south, why did they go and build cookie cutter tracks in places like California and Las Vegas and let places like North Wilkesboro go to waste?      Why do those western and northern tracks sell WAY more tickets than the tracks in the south do sans Talladega?    Why can you just walk up to the gate at the Bristol night race and buy a ticket when their use to be a several year waiting list?   Have you seen the stands at Atlanta or Charlotte lately?     About 75% empty.   Should I go on?
> 
> Seems like you are the one thats living under a rock.  It really doesnt take much to see Nascar is doing their best to get away from the drunken redneck stigma that has been following them for years and that the southern tracks no longer draw near the crowds they did in the past.
> 
> ...



I agree Nascar is trying to 'go worldwide' so to speak, but they've alienated their core in the process. If they're doing so well in places like California & Vegas, why not close all the redneck tracks down. The drunken redneck stigma was what attracted a lot of people to it anyway. If you think Nascar is going to take off without the Southern fans, like I said, you've been living under a rock.
The flag is just one more thing on a long list of mistakes Nascar has made.


----------



## ribber (Jul 3, 2015)

ribber said:


> I agree Nascar is trying to 'go worldwide' so to speak, but they've alienated their core in the process. If they're doing so well in places like California & Vegas, why not close all the redneck tracks down. The drunken redneck stigma was what attracted a lot of people to it anyway. If you think Nascar is going to take off without the Southern fans, like I said, you've been living under a rock.
> The flag is just one more thing on a long list of mistakes Nascar has made.



Besides, the California & Vegas tracks were built when Nascar was booming, in an effort to expand their reach.
Close all the tracks in the Souteast and build duplicates in the west, north, and Canada and let's see how long it takes for Nascar to see its glory days again. I'd bet a LONG time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd rather watch an Indy Car or Formula 1 race any day, any way. I saw on the news this morning that French is now asking WUSCAR fans not to bring Rebel Flags to the Daytona Race. If they do they can trade them in for American Flags. 

What a moron.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jul 3, 2015)

Rebel Flag may be a issue with some NASCAR fans, but the real situation is the fan base is disappearing. Cars are all the same just a different wrap over the sheet metal. Younger people are to busy with electronic devices and other interests - did I say futball.  Ya great-granddad was in the 11th TN Calvary, but then moved to Arkansas and went on with his life and didn't cry about the past. Dave


----------



## bullgator (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm guessing here, but......I think you'll see more confederate battle flags at Daytona this weekend than you've seen in a looooong time. Just a guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I'm guessing here, but......I think you'll see more confederate battle flags at Daytona this weekend than you've seen in a looooong time. Just a guess.



I was thinking the same thing. I think folks who didnt use to care about the flag will be flying one even a bunch the yankees fan will be flying them.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 4, 2015)

Racism is worse now than before Obama was elected.
Since he was,I thought one good thing would be improving relations.
Just the opposite.
Nobody cared that dukes of hazzard has been on for 36 yrs.
Or southerners flew rebel flags at NASCAR races.
Now the media tells us it's a problem and people and corporations fold.
God bless America !
I miss her&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## karen936 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm am sorry that those people were killed.
But that flag did not kill them. That flag has
been a part of my life and my history. To me
it is southern pride. Not hate. That young man
was raised to hate. You can not change people and
you can't throw away history like it never happened.
It is part of free speech, I may not agree with everything
you say and that's ok its your right to have your own opinion.
This country is a hot mess right now. This political correctness
has everyone one on egg shells. I miss America. Next we will
all be in uniforms dressed alike with no choice. I don't think
the government should be telling me how to do anything. They
were elected to represent us and they only represent their own
venues. God bless America, I sure do miss you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2015)

Well said Krun.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm am sorry that those people were killed.
> But that flag did not kill them. That flag has
> been a part of my life and my history. To me
> it is southern pride. Not hate. That young man
> ...



This^^^^^^^, and nascarsux.


----------



## tcward (Jul 4, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I'm guessing here, but......I think you'll see more confederate battle flags at Daytona this weekend than you've seen in a looooong time. Just a guess.



Just wait 'til Dega! You may even hear junior booed!


----------



## tcward (Jul 4, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm am sorry that those people were killed.
> But that flag did not kill them. That flag has
> been a part of my life and my history. To me
> it is southern pride. Not hate. That young man
> ...



Great post!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2015)

tcward said:


> Just wait 'til Dega! You may even hear junior booed!



Yes more than likely but there will be a few diehard Jr fans that will defend him and still cheer for him. The same fans that will bash anyone else other than their hero for saying bad things about the flag. 

trust me, there are a few still around.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 5, 2015)

tcward said:


> Just wait 'til Dega! You may even hear junior booed!





emusmacker said:


> Yes more than likely but there will be a few diehard Jr fans that will defend him and still cheer for him. The same fans that will bash anyone else other than their hero for saying bad things about the flag.
> 
> trust me, there are a few still around.



Anyone that cheers for Jr should be booed!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 5, 2015)

Still flying in Daytona..

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nascar...confederate-flags-daytona-172016660--spt.html


----------



## PaDawg (Jul 5, 2015)

Drove through Daytona about 3 this afternoon and you couldn't even tell there was a race.  10 years ago, I would have avoided the area.  It's definitely dying and something I won't miss.  Good riddance!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 5, 2015)

If Americans don't start standing together and continue allowing all this non sense to happen . America as we known it will be a faint memory of what once was. It's near that now... As has always been said money is the root to all evil .. Money is what has ruined this country


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2015)

Rainbow flags go up confederate flag goes down. Guberment is smart. Bait and switch. I don't even say wake up people anymore it's too late for that now. America is done!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes ! ^^


----------



## Lurker (Jul 7, 2015)

specialk said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=845521
> 
> yep, they'll fold any day now....



National Association of Stock Car Auto Racing is dead.  "Corporate Every Car Is Just Alike Let's Distance Ourselves From Everything NASCAR Has Ever Been" may be doing just fine.


----------

